# Receptacles: Mounting ears for what purpose?



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Marekus said:


> I replaced some receptacles in various places and I did not get what the mounting ears are actually for.


They are called "plaster ears", and they are there so that the device can be held firmly and flatly against the wall surface when you draw down the 6-32 screw holding it to the box. 



Marekus said:


> You can cut them off, but why should someone do this?


They are in the way when you install devices in industrial type RS covers. Also, see next question's answer...



Marekus said:


> They are there, but what could be put into the mounting ears?
> 
> And there is a small hole in the middle above the screw, for what reason? (seen at Leviton Decora switches)


The hole is so that you can break them off and use them as spacer washers if you need to. Sometimes, the drywall or plaster is hogged out too big around the box, and there's nothing for the plaster ears to rest on. In that case, you can break them off and use one or more of them as spacer washers over the 6-32 screw so that they are held where they need to be in relation to the wall finish.


----------



## Marekus (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you for the answer!



> They are in the way when you install devices in industrial type RS covers. Also, see next question's answer...


What is a industrial type RS cover? I could not find anyhing via google.



> The hole is so that you can break them off and use them as spacer washers if you need to. Sometimes, the drywall or plaster is hogged out too big around the box, and there's nothing for the plaster ears to rest on. In that case, you can break them off and use one or more of them as spacer washers over the 6-32 screw so that they are held where they need to be in relation to the wall finish.


OK, but if you use the upper whole, the distance between the two screws is bigger and the won't fit into the screw wholes of the wiring devices box any more??

Another short question: When I put the receptacle and switches boxes on the studs and later put on the dry walls, how do I know where I need to make the hole for the devices to access the boxes? In advance by measuring?


----------



## Sparky Joe (May 2, 2006)

Marekus said:


> What is a industrial type RS cover? I could not find anyhing via google.
> 
> Another short question: When I put the receptacle and switches boxes on the studs and later put on the dry walls, how do I know where I need to make the hole for the devices to access the boxes? In advance by measuring?


An RS cover is a steel cover that mounts directly to a 4" square box usewd for exposed work. Also breaking off the ears is a good idea when using cut-in boxes.

About where to put the box, are you talking about hanging sheetrock? Or off-setting your box from the stud?
Either way I guess measuring is the answer. I think the tape measure is about the only tool that crosses over to every trade and probably gets more use than other tool


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Marekus said:


> OK, but if you use the upper whole, the distance between the two screws is bigger and the won't fit into the screw wholes of the wiring devices box any more???


No, no, no, no, no.

You never put screws through the holes in the ears. In all cases, the screw goes through the oval hole in the middle. The ears can be broken off and used as spacer washers, if need be. I


----------

